# Schaltschrank für Canada



## Bender25 (6 Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Kennt sich jemand mit den Vorschriften für einen Schaltschrank der nach Canada ausgeliefert werden soll aus?

Ich habe folgende fragen:


Welche Netzspannungen
Aderfarben
Zugelassene Bauteile ( Welche Kennzeichnungen müssen vorhanden sein wie z.b. bei uns VDE-Zeichen usw.)
Bin für jeden Tip dankbar


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Februar 2007)

Die Teile sollten CSA Zulasung haben, das geht bei den Aderfarben los (z.B. weiß), geht über Kabelmaterial (es gibt auch Kabel die sowohl europäische als auch CSA Zulassung haben, sogenannte Multinorm Kabel) bis hin zu entsprechenden Bauteilen wie z.B. Schmelzsicherungen, also nicht einfach nur Neozed zum Beispiel.

http://csa-europe.org/german/who_accepts_csa/

Die Netzspannung kann 460Volt statt bei uns 400V sein, 110V statt 230V, kann aber je nach Betriebsgröße auch ganz anders sein. Netzfrequenz hat soweit ich weiß 60Hz.


----------



## TommyG (6 Februar 2007)

60Hz

hätt ich jetzt auch gesagt. Wiki das Land mal, 'Netzstecker' als suchbegriff hat mit auch schon oft geholfen..

Mit den Links kommst du dann auch gut weiter. Das mit der CSA muss ich mir gut merken.. THX

Gruß


----------



## Jester_Koblenz (7 Februar 2007)

Hallo Bender!

Habe gerade eine Anlage für CAN hinter mir (Abnahme steht noch aus) und "durfte" mich daher mit dem Thema etwas genauer beschäftigen.

Unser Kunde hatte z.B. 575V/60Hz, aber auch andere Spannungen sind nicht unüblich.

Bauteile und Kabel müssen alle CSA-Zeichen haben. Es gibt für die Querschnitte eine ähnliche "Auswahl" wie bei VDE mit entsprechenden Korrekturfaktoren, aber in CAN kommen da schnon grosse Querschnitte raus.

Laut unserem Kunden achten die Inspektoren sehr strak auf die Erdung und auf die Querschnitte der Kabel.

Wenn Du mehr Info haben möchtest => PN mich an.


----------



## Bender25 (7 Februar 2007)

Vielen Dank euch allen.. Wer noch irgend etwas dazu weiss, kann das hier sehr gerne kund tun   

Aber danke euch allen...


----------



## Oberchefe (7 Februar 2007)

Querschnitte werden in AWG gemessen:
http://www.meusel-kabeltechnik.com/Service-Angebote/AWG Umrechnungstabelle.htm

Da in Europa mm² verwendet werden gibt es oft keinen genauen Vergleichstyp, man muß den nächst größeren Querschnitt verwenden.


----------



## HolleHonig (8 Februar 2007)

Hi,
bie uns in der Firma geht es momentan um das gleiche Thema (CSA - UL). Dazu hatten wir gestern einen Experten der Firma Intertek ( www.intertek-etlsemko.com ) im Haus. Diese Firma kann zum einen erstmal beraten, welche Normen überhaupt in Frage kommen. Zum anderen ist sie eine zugelassene Instanz, um Prüfbescheinigungen auszustellen.
Jedoch, so die Erklärung dieses Experten, kann man zwar alles Normgerecht aufbauen und von ihnen das Prüfsiegel bekommen. Wenns dem "guten" Sheriff in den USA (in unserem Fall) nicht gefällt, dann geht gar nix.
Also ich an eurer Stelle würde mir auch mal so jemand, der sich damit auskennt ins Haus holen. Der schaut sich dann auch mal bestehende Schaltpläne an und gibt auskunft über die verschiedenen Zulassungsverfahren und so weiter.


----------

